# Hello! Michelle G



## michelle g (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello michelle here, My youngest daughter was diagnosed with type 1 at the end of august - she is six and she is on 4 injections a day.  

I am grateful that I have found this site....  I am still going nuts though - very emotional time at the moment!  

As one wonderful nurse said in hospital - get on with it ,be strong for your daughter....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 16, 2009)

michelle g said:


> Hello michelle here, My youngest daughter was diagnosed with type 1 at the end of august - she is six and she is on 4 injections a day.
> 
> I am grateful that I have found this site....  I am still going nuts though - very emotional time at the moment!
> 
> As one wonderful nurse said in hospital - get on with it ,be strong for your daughter....



*Hello and Welcome to the forum Michelle  there are quite a few parents on the forum I'm sure they will be along soon to welcome you and reassure you. Anything you want to know just ask . *


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi michelle, thought I would give you your own thread - sometimes you can get missed in another's.

I can't imagine how it must feel to be a parent only 3 weeks in from diagnosis - I was 49 when diagnosed! There are members here who do share your experience though, so you will get plenty of support and advice!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Michelle, and welcome.

Everyone's really friendly here, and there are a lot of very active and wonderful parents on here, who are great sources of information


----------



## Mand (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome Michelle

You have my full sympathy and understanding as I know how you feel and what you are going through.

My son was diagnosed two years ago at the age of 10. He started on two injections, then changed to four and now is on a pump (which is fantastic!).

You will find so much support here. It has really helped me. Feel free to pm anytime.

Take care and ask anything at any time.

Mand


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2009)

hey michell i welcomed you in another post but welcome again x


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 16, 2009)

HI Michelle,

A warm welcome to the site, I hope you enjoy it and find it useful. You are no doubt going through the hardest, most difficult time at the moment and I hope you feel supported here.

Lots of love
Lou x


----------



## bev (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

My son is 11 - was diagnosed 10 months ago and is now on a pump. I have found this forum (and another i am on) invaluable - sometimes get a qucker answer than off the DSN's! You will get used to it - and the anxious feelings do subside - and you will learn to relax a little!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Michelle, 

Welcome to the site. I love this place and it is such a source of knowledge. Feel free to ask anything you want and we'll help as much as we can. I'm sure my parents would have loved to have something like this when I was diagnosed at the age of five thirteen long years ago.

Tom


----------



## vince13 (Sep 17, 2009)

michelle g;Hello michelle here said:
			
		

> Hello Michelle,  I can't begin to imagine what you're going through at the moment - but this site is great for support and information.  There are a good many parents on here who I admire so much for their determination to get this condition under control in their children so they can live a normal childhood.  I'm at the other end of the age group and my head is still reeling trying to work things out.
> 
> Anything you need to know, someone on here will be able to support you about or point you in the right direction - or if you just need to let off steam they'll understand.
> 
> Good Luck and big hugs to you and your little one,


----------



## gewatts (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Your head must be totally spinning - don't worry it will eventually stop (or at least slow down!). It's so hard at the beginning - so much to take in and such a life change for the whole family. My youngest daughter is also 6 and was diagnosed 3 yrs ago. She's still on 2 inj a day and the bloods can sometimes still be all over the place. Please do use this forum - it's great.


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Michelle g,

Welcome to the forum I hope you and your daughter find it helpful here there are quite a few mums on here that i'm sure have felt the same as you they are all very supportive and full of good advice. Can't imagine how hard it is having a child with diabetes especially so young I hope you get all the help and support you need. 

Emma


----------



## michelle g (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you to everyone 

It is still all very raw for us.....  but with a lot of help I think I may just scrape by with a little bit of sanity left


----------



## Carynb (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Michelle, my son is 8 and was diagnosed in August too. The shock is overwhelming as is all the information. I think I feel a bit clamer than I did 5 weeks ago, well sometimes I do when it's all going ok! 
Caryn


----------



## Carynb (Sep 17, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Hi Michelle, my son is 8 and was diagnosed in August too. The shock is overwhelming as is all the information. I think I feel a bit clamer than I did 5 weeks ago, well sometimes I do when it's all going ok!
> Caryn


That was supposed to say calmer not clamer!!! Maybe I'm not as calm as I thought!!!!!


----------



## lesley1978 (Sep 17, 2009)

hi Michelle and welcome to the site!  

there are plenty of parents here who have to deal with the db going's on of life.  

Have the "proffs" not recommended a pump for your daughter?

Things aren't so bad you just have to learn about things and the only advice I can give is, I have had this for 13 years and I have learnt alot more from the internet than I have ever been told by the proffs!

search and you will find.  This is a great site!  any questions please post and we will try our best to answer.

lesley x


----------

